# Frio e Gelo em Corroios - 9 Janeiro 2009



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

Tal como prometi aqui estão as fotos que tirei hoje de manhã. Penso que são bastante ilustrativas. Espero que gostem. Gostava que deixassem aqui a vossa opinião acerca das fotos.




















































Cumprimentos
Lightning


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2009 às 02:04)

*Re: Frio e Gelo em Corroios - 09.01.09*

Boas fotos

Para outros locais do país a geada é banal, mas na tua zona é defacto assinalavel, obrigado por partilhares


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2009 às 02:10)

*Re: Frio e Gelo em Corroios - 09.01.09*

Até dá frio de ver as fotos.


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2009 às 09:19)

Muito bom!

Corroios, junto ao Rio Tejo e ao Mar e com uma bela geada! E pelo que vejo as fotos foram tiradas às 9h30m, já tinham passado quase 2h de Sol! 

Que mínima tiveste?

Aqui pela minha cidade foi a noite mais fria e também houve um grande geadão! Estava-se a preparar o caldeirão para noite! 

Obrigado por teres trazido até nós este registo único!


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 11:50)

Uma geada significativa, para a zona em questão! Boas fotos!


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2009 às 12:22)

Obrigado a todos. 

Tive 0,1 graus de mínima às 7:07 da manhã.

--------------

Hoje a caminho do curso, costumo passar por um jardim, o jardim hoje estava COMPLETAMENTE branco, tive muita pena em não ter máquina fotográfica nem telemóvel comigo... 

O campo da escola também estava todo branquinho, uma coisa que não se vê todos os dias.


----------

